# Fabric building at ritchie brothers sale



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

There is a new in crate 30x85x15 fabric building for auction at ritchie brothers. The lable said canindrustial.com , din't find any info there. Not sure of the quality. Anyone ever bought one of these?


----------



## Building guy (Nov 28, 2010)

WE are actually market fabric structures. These units are very durable and can be erected on any surface. There are a couple of things to look for: pipe diameter and gauge, leg spacing, and cover thickness. A structure which is 38' wide should have a pipe diameter and gauge of at least 3.5" and 14 gauge. 4' leg spacing would be great with this. Ask the seller what the fabric building cover warranty is. If it is a short time (ie 1 year) then it probably is not a great cover.

Storage buildings and sheds


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They have been pushing canindustrial up here on Kijiji, I talked to the lady and it sounds like they are imported from somewhere in asian region but they didn't confirm. The cover spec was quite thick but who knows what warrantee.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

with out any specs or other info I didn't bid on the building . It sold for $4500, which I thought with no information was plenty.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They are still selling on Kijiji for 8000$ down from 10K. I'm glad I skipped.


----------

